# Info on the Seiko 5 turtle - new models?



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey guys. I tried the search function, forgive me if I overlooked something...

I discovered some models that are new to me, and other than the spec I can not find any more info like
the story behind it, if it is a remake and so on. I ordered the one with blue dial (SRPB15) as I like the
design, size and wind. So far I only find something about it on some german web pages so any info would be great!


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I have not seen these! They look pretty cool. A tad on the large side but I would be tempted to pick one up.


----------



## maki57 (Oct 1, 2016)

I guess Seiko's going full steam ahead with "close reissues" that look like older models. I'm just really glad that most of them are "regular" releases like the new Turtle and Samurai and not all limited editions like the 62MAS reissue.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have the green one. Excellent value for money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

My wrist is just under 7 inches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

First time I've seen them if I'm honest but they do look rather nice.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the input so far. The hardest thing when I ordered was to decide dial color.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Not a turtle ... looks like a Doxa or Benrus Citation case. Or Dagaz's Aurora. Except those all have proper bezels. 

As noted above, the wrist shots make it appear big. At least on the wrists shown: the lug tips on one side are clearly suspended in air on at least 1 complete side, per the side view pics. 

I don't see any reviews, but on one seller's site there are measurements that state it's a large 51mm watch. That's only 1mm less than the Camel Toe, or the same as the Shogun. It's 1mm larger than a MM300. The diameter on that site said 45mm.

So sans bezel, it's not totally a Doxa or Citation homage, but the case sure is. I guess Seiko didn't want to go there.

The Dagaz Aurora wins hands down because 1) it's a proper diver, with a bezel and 200M WR rating, and 2). it's the proper size for a vintage watch of this style: 45mm. The bezel diameter is also vintage at 38mm, and the max case width is 43mm. 

Once again Seiko proves it does not really get the whole vintage trend, and is continuing down the path of launching new watches designed to be worn over the cuff of a wet suit


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice watches! I particularly like the one with the red dial.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

hmmm,
looks decent. I'm not sure I like it more than the regular turtle but it gives those liking the cushion style case some more options particularly if you like the crown @3


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I think i am getting the blue one. Is this the first time Seiko does nato straps? can't remember any.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

wow, those look big imo


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Its big like I wanted and looks nice, bracelet was a positive experience!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

These are hot!! Who has them for sale?

Edit: just noticed Watches 88 in the group photo.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

These are interesting. I like how Seiko went for a slab side, really presents differently. Different profile. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

I bought one and immediately returned it. Too beaucoup for my 6.5" wrist, and I can wear a SRP777 comfortably.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

I bought this version









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I go the Blue with the Nato strap, works well I think. nice chunky quality to it. And the Nato strap is very high quality , much better than the standard ones.


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

A cheaper alternative to the Hamilton Pan Europ if you ask me. Really nice guys. It's big but sits lower on the wrist due to the lack of a rotating bezel. The bracelet feels great, with the exception of hollow end links. Overall happy with my purchase. Just got this from an AD here in the Philippines.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerson (Sep 14, 2017)

I like the retro look of these. I already own a turle (SRPA21), but these look just different enough to add to my collection. Torn between the red dial or the black dial with nato. 

Appreciate the pics posted guys. If anyone has actual photos of the red dial, that'll help my decision.


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

This might help. Grabbed from a facebook post in a seiko group.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

got the blue one from passthewatch...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I came across the srpb21 by accident, whilst browsing ebay. For $136 it was rude not to really. I knew I'd be replacing the nato though. Not that there is anything wrong with it, I'm just not a nato guy.

Looking photos of the bracelet versions, I was hopeful my snzg13 bracelet would fit. And it does.:-!

I'm going to have to buy another snzg13 bracelet to put back I said watch. It's 44mm but seems to look larger. I guess it's the case design.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

These are really nice pieces, especially for the price! Seiko should have really brought these to the USA and sold as a recraft


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Looking for a blue dial watch currently, the srpb21 might do...


----------



## Tigerson (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks for the pic, I appreciate it. I ended up ordering the SRPB23 with the black/grey dial. i think it looks more sporty as i'm hoping to wear this as an everyday watch. I think for the price they're definitely worth the value. The Seiko turtles fit me fine, and I think this Seiko 5 without the rotating bezel appears to have a slimmer profile, which looks great to me.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

How's the lume?


----------



## Turtle50 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have not seen these I looks like they are based off the old Seiko 5 sports watch Che's from the 70s. I always thought the Turtle was the 6309-7040 and I've seen these recent remakes also.


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

tekong said:


> I bought this version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I created an account just to thank you for posting this.

I ordered this exact model from massdrop, and I loved how it looked in the promo shots but im the flesh looks even better.

Like how the case is more brass than gold.

Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> How's the lume?


It isnt that good.

Anyway, my 15 on leather. I think it looks good.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

Does anyone have this watch and a 7.5in wrist? I have bigger watches than this one, and it still looks quite substantial.

It looks really good and I think it will fit me like a glove.

I also really dig 22mm bracelet.

Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

A question for the guys who have the watch.

Is the internal bezel rotating like on the old seiko 5 Sports. Or is it fixed?

Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fixed.



drakChe said:


> A question for the guys who have the watch.
> 
> Is the internal bezel rotating like on the old seiko 5 Sports. Or is it fixed?
> 
> ...


----------



## choku (May 28, 2014)

tekong said:


> I bought this version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handsome watch! I'm seriously thinking about getting this particular watch, but I'm torn between this one & the B-UHR U Boot 29. They're almost the same price. So hard to decide. Please help me choose guys.









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## choku (May 28, 2014)

Robert999 said:


> got the blue one from passthewatch...


Nice strap Robert999!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## choku (May 28, 2014)

itsmemuffins said:


> I came across the srpb21 by accident, whilst browsing ebay. For $136 it was rude not to really. I knew I'd be replacing the nato though. Not that there is anything wrong with it, I'm just not a nato guy.
> 
> Looking photos of the bracelet versions, I was hopeful my snzg13 bracelet would fit. And it does.:-!
> 
> ...


Itsmemuffins, awesome photography! You made a handsome watch that much more classy. What camera did you use?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Fixed.


Thanks for the quick reply.

Kinda glad and bummed at the same time.

Having a rotating bezel would be nice, but I know I would be adjusting it all the time to align. 

Does anyone know why the last several minutes are marked differently? Does it have a purpose or is it just esthetically.

Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

choku said:


> Itsmemuffins, awesome photography! You made a handsome watch that much more classy. What camera did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thanks. I really love it on the bracelet. I used my iPhone 7.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

I recently got mine from Creation Watches and very very happy with it. I have the blue dial version (SRPB21) with the russet coloured Nato strap. I must say the Seiko Nato makes it pop with the sunburst dial. The strap is very high quality - and I am a bit of a Nato collector. As for size I don't have the biggest wrists (approx 7") and it feels and looks great. I like Seiko and I like these the best - so i've ordered the red dial as well!!! They are a steal at the price.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I was too blown away by the nato strap. I have been looking for similar quality ones for a long time, no dice so far. 


David SquaGly said:


> I recently got mine from Creation Watches and very very happy with it. I have the blue dial version (SRPB21) with the russet coloured Nato strap. I must say the Seiko Nato makes it pop with the sunburst dial. The strap is very high quality - and I am a bit of a Nato collector. As for size I don't have the biggest wrists (approx 7") and it feels and looks great. I like Seiko and I like these the best - so i've ordered the red dial as well!!! They are a steal at the price.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

David SquaGly said:


> I like these the best - so i've ordered the red dial as well!!! They are a steal at the price.


Indeed they are !
I have the all blue (chapter ring + dial), but I am now thinking of getting what you got - the black chapter ring with a more mellow blue dial.

Aw, heck, I might get the whole lineup.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

These look awesome, too bad they're too big for me, like 99% of Seiko new offerings.


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

Seppia said:


> These look awesome, too bad they're too big for me, like 99% of Seiko new offerings.


I'm actually glad they're reissuing old models that are bugger.

I know it's bummer for people who have smaller wrists, but we 7+ in wristed people at least have some retro looking watches. 

Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It would be cool though if one out of every 5 wasn't big. 
The only normally sized watch they came out with recently is a $3000 limited edition.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seppia said:


> It would be cool though if one out of every 5 wasn't big.
> The only normally sized watch they came out with recently is a $3000 limited edition.


I agree. I've got a 7.3" wrist so I can pull off most sizes, but I prefer smaller watches.

Still, I'm going to get one - my dealer just sent me pictures and informed me that they arrived last night - so I'm going there today.

The SRPB21 with the blue dial, black chapter ring and NATO appeals to me the most, but it's a tough choice. I'd be happy to buy them all - trouble is the wife definitely won't be happy!

Although, she's away visiting her family for a few days, so you never know...........;-)


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Wrist shot of new acquisition - which means I have the red, green and blue dials now. Absolutely love them!! This one is on a Watch Gecko leather strap I swapped out from a Geckota chrono I recently bought...









Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottwa (Feb 11, 2017)

David SquaGly said:


> Wrist shot of new acquisition - which means I have the red, green and blue dials now. Absolutely love them!! This one is on a Watch Gecko leather strap I swapped out from a Geckota chrono I recently bought...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and not as big a i thought it would be. May i ask your wrist size as watch fits you perfectly


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

scottwa said:


> Very nice and not as big a i thought it would be. May i ask your wrist size as watch fits you perfectly


I've got a 7" wrist - so about average. The lug length is 50 mm but the overall profile of the watch is way more subtle than the numbers suggest. Perhaps lack of bezel helps in this regard.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## linux.author (Oct 24, 2016)

alas, not for me... turn offs include the current high market price, non-functional bezels, and only 100m water resistance

other than that, this series looks nice and has a good movement

willie
on the 'getting picky in my old age' Gulf of Mexico


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Sminkypinky said:


> I agree. I've got a 7.3" wrist so I can pull off most sizes, but I prefer smaller watches.
> 
> Still, I'm going to get one - my dealer just sent me pictures and informed me that they arrived last night - so I'm going there today.


I've got a 7 1/4" wrist and cannot. For the same reason all D width shoes don't fit me, or all shirts with 34" sleeves.

Wrist circumference, like watch case diameter, mean little when it comes to how a watch will fit. We all come in different sizes and shapes, including our wrists. Some wrists are wide and flat, some box shaped, others rounded. Some people with flat 6.5" wrists can wear a huge 52mm Camel Toe, while another person with 7.5" rounded wrists cannot.

Wrist circumference can be useful if you're concerned that the total circumference of the watch & bracelet might be too small; it would tell you that you need extra links. Watch diameter is useful for the visual perspective of a watch, as in how it will look to others when on your wrist, when viewed top-down. For that reason, some people prefer a watches within a certain width range. I prefer 40 - 42mm diameter cases.

A watch fit is determined by case length, or "lug tip to lug tip" distance, and the shape of the case and lugs. i.e. case curvature. The lugs are intended to provide stability, and should ideally remain in contact with your wrist, all the way to the lug tips, on each side. When they do not, a watch will tend to be unstable when you arm is not held out flat and straight, at 90 degrees to your body. As you move your arms around normally, as in walking etc, the instability is revealed. The heaver the watch, the more unstable it can be.

Many people will describe an unstable watch as being vaguely "uncomfortable". Typically this means it sides down below the wrist bone, and the crown digs in to their hand. Or the the watch flops around from side to side when they move. People often compensate for instability by wearing the watch too tight, making the watch feel :uncomfortable" as their wrist swells and contracts throughout the day due to humidity, temperatures, and physical activity.

The key measurements to fit are 1). the watch's case length, and 2). the flat area on top of your wrist, above the wrist bone, between where the wrist starts to curve downward on each side. If the watch's case length is =/< than the flat area, the watch should fit. If >, then the watch may not fit. Case\lug curvature can give you an extra mm or so, if the case hugs your wrist where your wrist starts to curve down.

My 7.25" wrist is more rounded, so the flat area is just about 47mm. I look for watches with case lengths between 45 and 48mm. A 48.5 mm Squale 1521 hugs my wrist and fits like a glove. A 47 mm "new" Turtle, with it's gentle curve does not, and is too big. A 45.5mm SKX, with the same case shape as the Turtle, just fits.

These new Seiko 5 Benrus Citation homages (these are not turtles cases) at 50mm in length, with what appears to be a shallow case\lug curvature, do not appear to hug the wrist too much. But I have not seen a true side-on view. I would assume they wear true to size.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I decided to pop it on this rubber strap and use the Seiko clasp.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just picked this up:



[url=https://flic.kr/p/ZZ6MHw]https://flic.kr/p/ZZ6MHw


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Deleted - double post.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ Looking sharp!

Have the blue, & rust Nato model on the way from Singapore, & can't wait! Hope it's not too small....:-d


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

High price? That is a touch picky mate!! I got mine all for under AU$200 and the first I got for AU$170 with an eBay related voucher. I don't need or miss a bezel so much and as long as it's shower resistant it works for me. All relative to taste and needs I guess.


----------



## superslomo (Mar 10, 2014)

It's a pass for me. I love the Seiko divers, but most of their other offerings are kind of meh for me aesthetically. Other than the alpinist, I'm generally a little ambivalent.


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

I really love the one with the red dial. Are this out in the US?


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

pochitoski said:


> I really love the one with the red dial. Are this out in the US?


So far I've only seen the blue and the grey at US dealers, but I also haven't really been out looking for other colors - just blue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Kulprit said:


> So far I've only seen the blue and the grey at US dealers, but I also haven't really been out looking for other colors - just blue.


I dare ya to say / write that again like Elmer Fudd. C'mon, I dare ya. :-!


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

Can't wait for the brown one to arrive. It's currently en route. I'm getting quite impatient. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottwa (Feb 11, 2017)

David SquaGly said:


> I've got a 7" wrist - so about average. The lug length is 50 mm but the overall profile of the watch is way more subtle than the numbers suggest. Perhaps lack of bezel helps in this regard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the very helpful information.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

You're welcome mate!


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

My brown SRPB73 arrived. And I can say, IRL it looks amazing, and it's extremely comfortable to wear.
I especially like the bracelet, that's something since this is probably the first stock bracelet I liked on a watch.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

drakChe said:


> View attachment 12672411
> 
> 
> My brown SRPB73 arrived. And I can say, IRL it looks amazing, and it's extremely comfortable to wear.
> I especially like the bracelet, that's something since this is probably the first stock bracelet I liked on a watch.


There's a PVD version too. SRPB74 I think, either way it's getting ordered. Anyone got a real time wrist shot of one??

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc0tty (Dec 19, 2010)

Guys, firstly this is a great thread but I have some questions!

What's the model number for the green one please? I can't see it anywhere on creation's website although they are selling all the other variants it seems. 

I recently bought a SSA281 Helmet, and I wondered how these compare size wise? 

Finally, how is the fixed inner bezel alignment with the hour markers? Has anyone found any alignment issues at all?


Many thanks Guys


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

I think that the helmets are slightly bigger. And they at least to me appear a bit thicker.

And absolutely no alignment issues on mine. Everything is dead centered.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

The model number for the green one is SRPB13 or SRPB13K1


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

The navy blue one (SRPB21) caught my eye and this thread pushed me over the edge... Inbound and should arrive over the weekend :-!


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> The navy blue one (SRPB21) caught my eye and this thread pushed me over the edge... Inbound and should arrive over the weekend


You'll love it! Just got mine today and put it on leather.


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

They, look awesome on leather.

Adds a whole different note.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerson (Sep 14, 2017)

I received the SRPB23 and think it's great. The NATO strap was of good quality but I found it to be quite thick which raised the watch too much off the wrist. I currently alternate the watch between a stock Seiko diver strap or a black leather strap which I think make the watch much more comfortable to wear and more pleasing to look at.


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

i think this turtle very colourfull


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Received mine this weekend and, I must say, I am quite pleased with it. I don't wear navy blue much because I wear mostly black, but I needed something for when I do and this fits the bill perfectly. I threw it on a combination leather/nylon strap but I also am liking it on a leather NATO. The stock NATO is nice, but I haven't really tried it much because I haven't got around to cutting the extra flap off yet (a must for me).

b-)


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

sc0tty said:


> Guys, firstly this is a great thread but I have some questions!
> 
> What's the model number for the green one please? I can't see it anywhere on creation's website although they are selling all the other variants it seems.
> 
> ...


helmet has shorter lugs but thicker.


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

IMHO, the NeoSports looks much better than the Helmet. Mostly due to the inner bezel.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been wearing mine on a rally strap recently and I think I'll keep it this way, after trying a bracelet, and a rubber strap.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Lookin pretty good on a $8 Fossil nato!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

drakChe said:


> IMHO, the NeoSports looks much better than the Helmet. Mostly due to the inner bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Agreed, pity the bezel doesn't rotate.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Looking through the message...what are these going for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

bshah1976 said:


> Looking through the message...what are these going for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can find them form 150-200 depending on the version

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

randb said:


> Agreed, pity the bezel doesn't rotate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I actually prefer ot non rotating. 
I jave a feel that every single misalignment would drive me crazy.

Like this, I'm really loving it. The minute scale on the internal bezel makes it much more readable.

Also, mandatory pic.










Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

drakChe said:


> You can find them form 150-200 depending on the version
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I'll check it out. But do I need another.......hah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Just added some leather to a couple of the colleaction... Both straps from the fabulous Watch Gecko...









Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

All bracelet versions less than $150 on Amazon currently. b-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What a homerun Seiko hit with this Series. Handsome AF.

I am now up to two, waiting for the 3rd to arrive.
Everyone's seen it to death, but am gonna post some pics anyway


----------



## sc0tty (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^ Great photos, love that lume shot especially !


----------



## sc0tty (Dec 19, 2010)

imdamian said:


> helmet has shorter lugs but thicker.
> 
> View attachment 12706687


Thanks so much for the excellent side-by-side photo buddy. I already find the helmet looks quite big/substantial but it could be because I still have mine on it's original bracelet (which is getting scratched very easily!). I was hoping these new 6139 look-alikes were no bigger than the helmet in lug-to-lug measurement. Watches are getting too big lately !
Final question, is this the exact same case as per the SRP diving turtles?

J


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

The case is slightly longer and thinner. So it's just looks like the turtle divers.

It looks much more like the older sports watches, with the internal rotating bezels.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Having flipped a turtle reissue because it's too small, this has promise. I like the blue version with the black bezel, but I prefer bracelets. 

Can anyone who has this tell how large the bracelet is? My wrist is 8.5". The recraft bracelet just fit with all the links. The divers have always been short. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Having flipped a turtle reissue because it's too small, this has promise. I like the blue version with the black bezel, but I prefer bracelets.
> 
> Can anyone who has this tell how large the bracelet is? My wrist is 8.5". The recraft bracelet just fit with all the links. The divers have always been short.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Only 2 models - all-blue and red - come on bracelets. The rest on NATO.
Who knows why.

So, if you want the black-blue, you will have to get your own bracelet.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Only 2 models - all-blue and red - come on bracelets. The rest on NATO.
> Who knows why.
> 
> So, if you want the black-blue, you will have to get your own bracelet.


I get that. I'm asking how long the bracelet is, good baby head.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I get that. I'm asking how long the bracelet is, good baby head.


D'Oh!
18.5cm approx. Closed.
Might be a bit tight for you darlin. ;-)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> D'Oh!
> 18.5cm approx. Closed.
> Might be a bit tight for you darlin. ;-)


It's okay. I hear that a lot. ;-)


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

A question on the colors of the SRPB21 - it's hard to make out for sure, but is the second hand orange or is it red? Does the lume have a slight blue tint? I'm thinking that I'd like one on a Gulf-themed Nato, but I'd probably pass on it particularly if the second hand isn't orange.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wutch said:


> A question on the colors of the SRPB21 - it's hard to make out for sure, but is t*he second hand orange or is it red*? Does the lume have a slight blue tint? I'm thinking that I'd like one on a Gulf-themed Nato, but I'd probably pass on it particularly if the second hand isn't orange.


Rust orange.

Slight blue tint? How slight is slight? Probably. But mostly green.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Rust orange.


Cool, thanks.



Chronopolis said:


> Slight blue tint? How slight is slight? Probably. But mostly green.


It looks almost baby blue in some pics, which would be awesome, but slight differences in color balance (either camera settings or monitor) could account for that, hence the question. Thanks much!


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

SRPB21 blue & black is definitely the one i like the best.... not too sure about the nato strap, but thats easily fixed.
Deffo be getting one in the new year. I expect Creation will do their usual discount code on them soon as well.


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm definitely partial to this, but to me the brown/bronze one is the best looking one.

Has the most vintage feel and look. And the textured dial is really nice.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Just arrived, to be bright and colourful at Christmas:

SRPB21J1:








...Mike


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Does anyone know if the uncleseiko "beads of rice bracelet for the 6309 and srp divers" will fit on these?


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

yellowbear said:


> Does anyone know if the uncleseiko "beads of rice bracelet for the 6309 and srp divers" will fit on these?


Sorry, I've no idea. Perhaps someone else will chime in. Somebody did say, back in post #23 that the SNZG13 bracelet fits, so perhaps that gives you a way in.

...Mike


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Here are some more photos of my SRPB21J1, just because.

Back in post #19 it was pointed out that these, and the SRPB21 in particular, have a kind of '70s vibe that's similar to the Hamilton Pan-Europ. That's kind of what I was going for, but there are a few things I'm not that keen on with the Pan-Europ. Mostly the rotating bezel strikes me as a bit silly on a non-dive watch - and at 50M water resistance it isn't much of a dive watch (the WR was another thing that put me off the Pan-Europ a bit). One of the other things which put me off was the price: I don't see that I'd have many occasions to wear it so I just couldn't see myself paying the $$ for a Pan-Europ I'd only wear occasionally as a "colourful, seasonal, retro" kind of watch. The SRPB21 looked similar at a price I liked better. I liked the photos of the SRPB21 more as well. While I've not seen the Hamilton "in the metal" I prefer the overall "look" of the Seiko - the dial seems a darker blue plus the fixed bezel, black/white/blue concentric detail around the edges of the dial seemed more attractive to me. Anyway: enough blather, here are some photos:

The watch:








Detail from the dial:








From the side:








See-through case-back to boring movement (sorry about the dust and fingerprints :-():








Lume shot:








And another overall shot of watch and after-market strap:








...Mike


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Last minute gift to myself


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

fvc74 said:


> Last minute gift to myself


So thoughtful of you! I find that I am often a very thoughtful gift giver to myself, too.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Is the only difference between the SRPB15 and the SRPB21 strap vs nato? In the renderings the dial/chapter ring seems different shades of blue.

TIA


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> Is the only difference between the SRPB15 and the SRPB21 strap vs nato? In the renderings the dial/chapter ring seems different shades of blue.
> 
> TIA


Judging by the photos, the SRPB15 seems to have a dial with a shade of blue that's lighter than that of the SRPB21 with no sunburst effect, a blue (rather than black) chapter ring, and a steel bracelet rather than a NATO strap. (Note, though, that I *have* the SRPB21, while I'm judging the SRPB15 from photos.)

...Mike


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mfunnell said:


> ...the SRPB15 seems to have a dial with a shade of blue that's lighter *with no sunburst effect*...


This is not true.
I have the all-blue SRPB15, and it does solarly burst. It merely appears to be less "dramatic" than the SRPB21 because the latter has black in addition to blue, whereas the former is all blue, therefore with less "chiaroscuro" effect along the edge.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> This is not true.


...seems startlingly blunt, given I had explicitly noted:


mfunnell said:


> (Note, though, that I *have* the SRPB21, while I'm judging the SRPB15 from photos.)


While this:


Chronopolis said:


> I have the all-blue SRPB15, and it does solarly burst. It merely appears to be less "dramatic" than the SRPB21 because the latter has black in addition to blue, whereas the former is all blue, therefore with less "chiaroscuro" effect along the edge.


...is useful information which helps answer the question.

...Mike


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry. Dint mean to come off like that. 
But my middle name is Blunt Trauma Mayhem. :-!



mfunnell said:


> ...*seems startlingly blunt,* given I had explicitly noted:
> 
> While this:
> 
> ...


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Sorry. Dint mean to come off like that.
> But my middle name is Blunt Trauma Mayhem. :-!


Fair enough. No worries then.

...Mike


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Than you very much for the info guys. Seems i'm a bit late to the party on these so now I'll have to spend some time trying to hunt down a reasonably prices srpb21. As many other people noted I've been looking at the Hamilton Pan for quite a while and this seems like a either a nice alternative or at least an intro/test.


----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)

Big fan of these watches, so much for the money, here is 2 that I have for reference


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi. 1st post here. My SRPB17K1 (beautiful red dial) flanked by 2 other Seiko 5 'turtles' that you might consider.(left : SRPA89 right : SSA337)









Cheers


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

My First post.
I've enjoyed this thread and those last two posts convinced me to order the red srbp17. I was looking for something to wear as I've to send my orange monster off for repair. I've had the monster as a daily wear for 12 years. I like the 70s look of the turtle so I was teetering between the srbp17 and the divers srp775.
I hope the 4r36 movement is as reliable as the 7s26.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

nburke said:


> My First post.
> I've enjoyed this thread and those last two posts convinced me to order the red srbp17. I was looking for something to wear as I've to send my orange monster off for repair. I've had the monster as a daily wear for 12 years. I like the 70s look of the turtle so I was teetering between the srbp17 and the divers srp775.
> I hope the 4r36 movement is as reliable as the 7s26.


It is. And you will come to appreciate the fact that you can hack the second hand and hand wind the movement on the new watch. The only 7S movement I have left is my SKX-781 that I bought new in June of 2007 and it's still going strong.

We all like pictures....


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

OK, I'll post a side by side with my orange monster when the red turtle arrives. 
My skx781 looks battleworn compared to yours,daily wear and multple diving trips have worn the bezel markings off.


----------



## Drfp (Jan 8, 2010)

Dtn8 said:


> Big fan of these watches, so much for the money, here is 2 that I have for reference


Just bought the same two from JomaShop they are on sale this week 138 each


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi 
My SRBP17 arrived 10 days ago and I just got round to taking some pictures of it compared to my old orange monster.
The Monster badly needs a service/repair so I bought the seiko 5 to carry me through till the Monster is repaired.
My first impressions of the SRBP17 are really good, the size and styling are what I was hoping, it has the 70s retro feel to it that I like.
Fit and finish is good, the bracelet is not up to the same standard as the bracelet on the monster.

Rocat, you were right about the movement, I really like the hand winding, I find myself giving it a bit of wind whilst sitting at traffic lights,which is oddly very satisfying.
I set it once against watchcheck when I got it, so far it is running slightly fast averaging +2.5 spd over 10 days, which is fabulous for a 100 euro mechanical watch.
The hacking feature very useful when setting. It makes me want to get an 4r36 into the Monster if possible.
Anyway, to put value into perspective the SRBP17 costs as much,if not less than the service/repair will cost for the Monster.

Niall
some pictures, as it turnouts out my 40 year old nikon 55mm macro is the lens I need to photograph watches.







.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just ordered the SRPB15

I know these are 22mm lugs, but are the spring bars 22mm regular ones, or seiko diver fatties?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Niall, that red looks absolutely stunning. Where did you get it from?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

Regular ones, although I didn't check to see if it's 1.5mm or 1.78mm. Here's a pic with a 20mm fatty for reference:


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Cool, mine is arriving today.

See a vid though that says these are Hugggggeeee watches.


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

cirian75 said:


> See a vid though that says these are Hugggggeeee watches.


Oh, yes -- 44mm-45mm. You probably need around 7" wrists or larger. Not sure if they'll work on smaller wrists.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

7.5 inch wrist, should be cool


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

well that is a pisser, while charging up the lume noticed something on the glass, two quick polishes later, dust under the glass by the 5 minute and 10 minute markers.

amazon return already underway.


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Niall, that red looks absolutely stunning. Where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


I got it from Jomashop, they were the only folks I could find with the red srpb15 in stock.


----------



## adzman808 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,

my first post in a long while!

and it’ll be about this watch!

Today I happened to see one in store window in a mall, when I was looking for something else.

it was the blue dial on a rusty orange nato (the “21” I think)

I was immediately smitten, so nearly bought it then and there!

But decided to do some research first.

I’ve just (skim) read this whole thread and I have a few questions that I’d be grateful if I could get answered.

The shop one is (not surprisingly) full rrp 

I can score the exact one cheaper on amazon UK or on the bracelet from a UK online store. (I actually live in *Portugal)

Does anyone know if these have any known bezel/chapter ring alignment issues (like some other Seikos) that might make buying the store one worth the extra 25% as I can fully inspect it first? (*Amazon etc returns are a PITA when you have to get things shipped back to a UK address, then back to the seller)

As a general rule of thumb, I buy on a bracelet as they’re designed to fit and aftermarket straps/natos are an easy cheap mod. The nato on this felt and looked great. 

Are there any dial/bezel differences between the 21 (blue dial) on the bracelet and nato? (I got a sense in the thread that there were)

someone in the thread commented that the lume wasnt great. Really? On a Seiko? 

I had a baby tuna a few years back and that was ok... my 2 best lume watches (I don’t own many) are my kingston and my 114060... they go all night. Other watches I have (and have had) start off strong but don’t last all that well (smiths everest for example)

Have any of you had one as a daily wearer for a while... I realise ‘how hard can I bang a watch up’ is a bit like, how deep is a hole, but the case shape did look like a sratch and ding magnet. Bar my everest, all my other watches are sapphire... this case also seems waaaay beyond my pathetic refinishing skills should I badly scratch it up.

So to all you mid/long term owners, how has it held up?

Sorry for so many questions, thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

adzman808 said:


> Does anyone know if these have any known bezel/chapter ring alignment issues


No idea. Mine (an SRPB21J1) is fine. But that's a sample size of one, so take it for what its worth.



adzman808 said:


> Are there any dial/bezel differences between the 21 (blue dial) on the bracelet and nato? (I got a sense in the thread that there were)


I believe there are. See posts #108-#110 in this thread.



adzman808 said:


> someone in the thread commented that the lume wasnt great. Really? On a Seiko?


By the way mine performs, no, not really, the lume on mine is fine. If there's any difference with standard Seiko lume (and why would there be?) it would be very minor. There's a lume shot in post #103 in this thread and I can assure the lume on mine is bright enough and lasts the night. While I don't wear the watch all that often, I've noticed no deterioration in the lume (so far).

...Mike


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, nothing you haven't seen already, but I thought I would share these - so you see can what they look like on different straps / bracelets.

SRPB15 (all blue), SRPB17 (red + black), SRPB21 (blue + black):


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Chronopolis, great photos! I hadn't thought of putting my blue one on a shark mesh, but that looks great. And I'm really tempted to pick up a red and a blue/black too.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adzman808 (Jun 9, 2012)

mfunnell said:


> No idea. Mine (an SRPB21J1) is fine. But that's a sample size of one, so take it for what its worth.
> 
> I believe there are. See posts #108-#110 in this thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,

and Chronopolis's post below shows the dial differences! I like more blue/black than all blue

Seiko lume is usually good so thanks for confirming that


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks Chronopolis, great photos! I hadn't thought of putting my blue one on a shark mesh, but that looks great. And I'm really tempted to pick up a red and a blue/black too.


At your service. 

Me? I'd like to get the whole dang series... at least 2 more: Green (SRPB13) and Grey-bronze (SRPB23)


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Just received mine. Purchased via Amazon. I was disappointed to see that the bracelet end links put fine scratches in the case. (I removed the bracelet to put on a leather strap, and there they were, identical scratched under each of the end links.) Also, the top of the case has a tiny knick in it. The watch seemed perfectly NIB - foils on bracelet and crystal, tags attached, etc. Did these come from the factory with some QC issues (not a first for Seiko)?

Also, I didn't realize how similar these are to some of the "Recraft" models, e.g. SNKN41. Of course, I welcome the updated movement, added rehaut, and extra color via the seconds hand.


----------



## soheuer (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi guys, new on here but lurked for a long time. Have a SRPB21 on Tan NATO and absolutely love it, best value auto watch bar none in my collection and gets more wrist time than all the others (includes: Heuer vintage, Heuer reissue, Omega, Chris ward, other Seikos ++etc..). 
Quick question re bracelets, apart from the one listed in the post above; does anyone know where i can get a suitable retro bracelet with end pieces that fit this case? Im also looking at suitable leather as whilst the nato is good quality, its a bit thick behind the watch and makes it less comfy.
Another option I may try is a satin/brushed Milanese.

Also, anyone looking to offload a grey or red 😋 please PM me..


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Jay:
I'm down for the SRPB23K1
Hurry up IRS Refund check!!!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Put my Steinhart Racetimer back on its original bracelet and re-purposed that custom strap for this watch.



















However, I think the shades of blue (watch dial vs. strap) clash. And there isn't enough orange in the watch to be matched by the strap. Maybe a Hirsch Rally instead?

https://www.hirschstraps.com/products/hirsch-rally-leather-watch-strap-in-blue?variant=1317537280

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/put-my-prs-516-blue-rally-strap-1061760.html


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I was shocked (saddened, really) to see how badly my custom rally strap aged. That beautiful shade of blue...










...turned a dark inky shade of almost-black :-s

So I picked up a Dassari M5 Rally from StrapsCo. Not the highest quality but for $30 I can't complain.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I dislike NATOs but you convinced me to give it a try. Found the blue-white-orange one in 2-piece from ClockworkSynergy.com. Still trying to decide if I like this better than my new rally leather strap.












mfunnell said:


> Here are some more photos of my SRPB21J1, just because.
> 
> Back in post #19 it was pointed out that these, and the SRPB21 in particular, have a kind of '70s vibe that's similar to the Hamilton Pan-Europ. That's kind of what I was going for, but there are a few things I'm not that keen on with the Pan-Europ. Mostly the rotating bezel strikes me as a bit silly on a non-dive watch - and at 50M water resistance it isn't much of a dive watch (the WR was another thing that put me off the Pan-Europ a bit). One of the other things which put me off was the price: I don't see that I'd have many occasions to wear it so I just couldn't see myself paying the $$ for a Pan-Europ I'd only wear occasionally as a "colourful, seasonal, retro" kind of watch. The SRPB21 looked similar at a price I liked better. I liked the photos of the SRPB21 more as well. While I've not seen the Hamilton "in the metal" I prefer the overall "look" of the Seiko - the dial seems a darker blue plus the fixed bezel, black/white/blue concentric detail around the edges of the dial seemed more attractive to me. Anyway: enough blather, here are some photos:
> 
> ...


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Not sure about the size - I've got an eight inch wrist but am liking smaller watches these days (my Lorier is getting the most wrist time) - but at $130 currently on Jomashop, I figured I'd take a punt. Just ordered the SRPB21.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

wow, thats cheap, even if I got the full import taxes to the UK its still £20 cheaper than anywhere in the EU


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

These watches are *not* small. They're pretty big actually, being 44-45mm, but do wear small. They'll be fine on your wrist.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

jdawson said:


> These watches are *not* small. They're pretty big actually, being 44-45mm, but do wear small. They'll be fine on your wrist.


I own a SRP777 and love it but I wouldn't want to go with anything that's much larger.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Cheap leather strap is cheap.

Switched to ToxicNato.















Hopefully this is it. The 2-piece NATO and leather rally strap (both blue-orange) were so cheaply made, they got annoying after a short while. ToxicNatos are good stuff, and their blue-orange is unique.


----------



## Idlikeanother (May 15, 2019)

Loving this watch


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice. That’s a good looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Idlikeanother said:


> Loving this watch
> View attachment 14404743


It's a sharp watch. I would too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatIAmDoingHere (Apr 6, 2018)

I am torn between the SRPB17J (looks awesome on brown belt) and SRPB21J (does not shout out in terms of bling). And I cannot buy both.


----------



## WhatIAmDoingHere (Apr 6, 2018)

The orange seconds hand wins it for SRPB17J !!! The watch has been received. And put on a new set of leather bands.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

WhatIAmDoingHere said:


> The orange seconds hand wins it for SRPB17J !!! The watch has been received. And put on a new set of leather bands.


Pics required!


----------

